# كيفيه صناعه الصمغ



## مؤمن mr (21 مارس 2015)

المواد المستخدمه في صناعه صمغ للورق والكرتون وكيفيه تركيبها واماكن بيعها


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 مارس 2015)

انواع اللواصق عديده. وتختلف باختلام المواد المراد لصقها. بالنسبة للانواع المائية . تبدا من الغراء الابيض وصولا الى الصمغ الذى يمكن ان تكون تقصدة . ويستخدم مع الكرتون سليكات الصوديوم ايضا كلاصق. والدكسترين المستخلص من النشا . فارجو توضيح شكل اللاصق الذى تريده حتى ابينه لك


----------



## مؤمن mr (22 مارس 2015)

مثل اللي يباع في المكتبات وشكرا لحضرتك علي الاهتمام 
لو ممكن الخامات والتركيبه بالنسب ولو سمحت محتاج عنوان شركه لاما للكيماويات


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مارس 2015)

طيب استاذن حضرتك. ممكن اكلمك شوية عن الخامه ولا انت عايز تركيبة واسم الخامه وخلاص؟ عموما الخامة بولى فينيل الكحول اسمها التجارى سيلفول ليها ارقام كل رقم له وظيفة ولزوجة وقوة لصقمختلفة . يمكن الخلط بين نوعين او اكثر لتمتع بمزايا كل نوع .المهم السهل الموجود فى مصر كتير رقم 540ده لزوجته عاليه ولصقه جيد واعلى تركيز لمحلوله 13% يذاب فى ماء ساخن عادة بالبخار او باى طريقة مع التقليب السريع تحصل على محلول شفاف تقدر تخفف فيه زى ما تحب بعد ما يبرد للحصول على منتجك ويمكن اضافة حتى 5% جلايكول او ابن عمه الجلسرين لتفخيم التركيبه وطبعا لاتنسي نسبة 3فى الالف مانع بكتريا لان الماده دى تقرب للنشا كتير يعنى تعفن بسرعه. خد بالك انت ممكن تشتغل فى الكيماويات بتركيبه لكن مش هتقدر تحل مشاكل الا لما تكون فاهم ميكانيزم التفاعل وطبيعة الخامات مش بس فضولى لا عفوا لازم تبقى حشرى كمان ههههههههه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (23 مارس 2015)

لاما*للتوكيلات التجاريه*والاستيراد والتصدير*18 ش د.احمد محمد ابراهيم*مدينة نصر*القاهرة 022744048*دى الشركة التى اعرفها بهذا الاسم . تسال فيها عن ما تريد. يارب تطلع هى


----------



## مؤمن mr (24 مارس 2015)

الف ملون شكر علي الاهتمام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (25 مارس 2015)

لاشكر على واجب


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (10 أبريل 2015)

دايما سباق بالخير باشمهندس عبد القادر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 أبريل 2015)

فضلة خيرك باشمهندس احمد والله


----------

